# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Sửa Chửa Máy Tính Cơ Bản

## tctexpress

*Ebook gồm các chuyên mục:

+Dụng cụ để sửa chữa máy tính

​ +Các bệnh thưòng gặp của máy tính

+Nguyên nhân và phương pháp kiểm tra sửa chữa

+Phương pháp sửa chữa Mainboard

​Nếu bạn có ý định trở thành bác sỹ máy tính thì không thể bỏ qua quyển ebook này.

* Link download:*


http://www.mediafire.com/?ij1dj8v4u4flddt*

pass:* truyenky.vn

----------

